# Der verbotene Trialpark



## MrTrial (26. Mai 2005)

Hi.
Ich war heute mal bei einem geilen Trialpark.
Aber leider ist das trialen dort werder erlaubt noch angebracht.
Ich rede vom Denkmal für die ermodeten Juden Europas in Berlin.
Also aus trial-Sicht ist das einfach nur echt gut da, aber geht ja leider nicht.

Wer mal in Berlin ist, sollte da ruhig mal hingehen. Ist auch ohne bike sehenswert - alleine schon die Wirkung der Architektur.

Hier noch ein Bild...noch aus Zeiten wo dran gebaut wurde.


----------



## alöx (26. Mai 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=167684


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrTrial (26. Mai 2005)

Was? Von vor drei Tagen der thread?
Habsch jarnich mitbekommen!
Oups, naja, nu is zu spät, sry


----------



## Mac Gyver (26. Mai 2005)

Schon recht genial der Spot aber is wirklich moralisch n bisschen komisch....Wär vielleicht mal ne idee: Irgentwann mal anfragen beim Bürgermeister oder was weis ich, und mal irgentwo nachfargen ob man aus der Mischung Trial und das denkmal  irgentwie ne reportage machen könnte oder Kunstfilm.....ach ich laber zu viel ...war auch nur son spontaner einfall..aber wem der gefällt kann es ja mal ausprobieren!!


----------



## MrTrial (26. Mai 2005)

Ich habe auch glaich an ne angemeldete Demonstration oder sowas gedacht, kannste aber knicken!
Wowi ist ja schon sehr tolerant, aber sowas kommt niemals durch.

Daraus dürfte jedenfalls nie was werden.

Das geile ist ja, dass man da von Anfängerwegen bis hin zu SemiPro Pfaden alles finden kann.

Aber nagut ;-)


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. Mai 2005)

Aber wäre doch eh recht langweilig, die kann man nur uppen, paar kleinere Steine  vielleicht sidehoppen..das wars dann


----------



## MrTrial (26. Mai 2005)

Och, so unkreativ?


----------



## Monty98 (26. Mai 2005)

war eigentlich einer von euch schon einmal dort? weil die blöcke sehn find ich ziemlich glatt/rutschig aus...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. Mai 2005)

MrTrial schrieb:
			
		

> Och, so unkreativ?


hmm gappen -> zu langweilig
hooks
hochspringen aufs VR vielleicht noch, wers kann

sonst gibst doch nix oder.


----------



## HeavyMetal (27. Mai 2005)

gappen-> zu langweilig?
 was solln das?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (27. Mai 2005)

Mädels, auch wenn ein Spot noch so geil sein mag, sollten wir Respekt vor den furchtbaren Geschehnissen des 2. Weltkriegs haben. 

Manchmal muß man einfach verzichten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrTrial (27. Mai 2005)

Hat hier jemand gesagt, dass er keinen Respekt vor den verstorbenen hat?
Ist halt ein geiler Spot ->der halt nicht geht<-.

Ich war gestern da. Der Beton ist echt der Hammer. Ist schon voll glatt - sind auch nur ganz kleine Blasen drinne, aber ich denke mal der hat trotzdem echt guten grip - hab die mal angefasst.
So'n ähnlichen Beton haben wir bei einem Spot bei uns auch und (!wenn trocken!) dann hat der supa grip.


----------



## noonnet (28. Mai 2005)

mag es so gut halten wie es will... 
es wäre respektlos hier unser ego durchzusetzen.. alle die schreckliche vergangenheit ist erst 50 jahre her..!! dieses denkmal ist ein wichtiger schritt zur versöhnung, und sollte genau deswegen auch nur diesem zwecke dienen!

-> finger weg davon!!

gruss noonnet


----------



## kochikoch (28. Mai 2005)

nicht versöhnung, sondern ausbeutung ist die divise dieses denkmals


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. Mai 2005)

kochikoch schrieb:
			
		

> nicht versöhnung, sondern ausbeutung ist die divise dieses denkmals



lol, soviel wie die Juden im WK ausgebeutet wurden könnte man 20 solcher Denkmäler bauen.


----------



## kochikoch (28. Mai 2005)

aber nicht bei mir, ich habe kein platz für das zeug und mit der sache vor 60 jahren auch nix zutun
das ist nur politik mehr nicht


----------



## ringo667 (28. Mai 2005)

@kochikoch & Cryo-Cube
für solche Diskusionen sollte man sich evtl. ne andere Plattform suchen... 

hier sollte es doch ums trialen gehen, findet Ihr nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (29. Mai 2005)

blabla bleib mal locker, is nicht so als würden wir nen wichtigen thread vollspamen


----------



## MrTrial (29. Mai 2005)

Diskussion ist in dem Thread ja nicht wirklich schlimm. Aber auch nicht wirklich ertragreich.

Der thread heist ja auch 'der verbotene trialpark' und nicht 'Wer kommt am WE zu Denkmal der erm... ne Session machen?'

Ich denke dass denkmal geht schon gut ok. Es gibt zwar schon viele aber noch kein Zentrales.
Aber wir wissen ja auch alle dass nicht nur Juden die Opfer des sogenannten Dritten Reiches sind, nicht? 

Ich fand halt einfach nur, dass es ein guter Spot für Pros und Rookies ist.
In der Mitte sind die Stehlen übrigens 5m hoch!

gruß


----------



## deine muddäää (3. Juli 2008)

uis geil da rumzugammel mit trial etc. eben leider verboten


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. Juli 2008)

?!


----------



## Rubelnaldo (3. Juli 2008)

noonnet schrieb:


> mag es so gut halten wie es will...
> es wäre respektlos hier unser ego durchzusetzen.. alle die schreckliche vergangenheit ist erst 50 jahre her..!! dieses denkmal ist ein wichtiger schritt zur versöhnung, und sollte genau deswegen auch nur diesem zwecke dienen!
> 
> -> finger weg davon!!
> ...



50 Jahre her?? Ist Deine Uhr im Jahr 1995 stehen gebliebeb??  kleiner Scherz!
Der Spot "wäre" echt interessant, aber wie gesagt moralisch nich in Ordnung. 
Wobei die Frage ist: was representieren die Steine? Grabsteine? Dann gehts nich ab..


----------



## mr.mütze (3. Juli 2008)




----------



## misanthropia (3. Juli 2008)

Ich war mal im Römeermuseum.. dort gab es alte Fundamenten zu sehen und auch da hatte ich nur eines im Kopf... wo ist mein Fahrrad?
Als ich in Berlin war habe ich mir auch gedacht "mhh wäre schon geil hier mal ne Stunde zu fahren". Ich bin leider nicht so der Fan von Symmetrie aber gut gegen Langeweile ist der Soot schon. Und auch wenn ich jemand bin der mit einer ziemlichen Distanz über Geschehnisse der Vergangenheit spricht, habe ich moralische Probleme dort zu fahren. Aber nichtmal aus Respekt, sonder eher so derat dreist öffentlich auf einem Denkmal zu spielen, das hemmt mich daran. Wäre der Spot versteckt dann hätte ich damit weniger Probleme bzw wenn man sich einmal überwunden hat dann ginge es die nächsten Male schon besser. Das andere Problem ist, dass sich dadurch wahrscheinlich manche Menschen persönlich angegriffen fühlen. Ich kann mich nicht in diese Menschen reinversetzen, die diese Zeit hautnah miterlebt haben und eventuell selbst Opfer waren, zum Glück auch will ich hinzufügen, aber ich möchte auch nicht, dass jemand auf Gräbern meiner Vorfahren mit dem Fahrrad rumspringt...
(ich hoffe jetzt kommt kein "bist du doof da liegen doch keine menschen das ist nur symbolisch gemeint)... ich weiß... von mir auch


----------



## deine muddäää (3. Juli 2008)

also ich da war bin ich gefahren bloß diese blöden wachmänner habe mich weggeschickt!


----------



## dane08 (3. Juli 2008)

deine muddäää schrieb:


> also ich da war bin ich gefahren bloß diese blöden wachmänner habe mich weggeschickt!



oman bei dir ist der name wohl programm


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juli 2008)

deine mudda halt. bin letztens mit marcus dran vorbeigefahren und haben uns dann doch lieber für schmale begrenzungs steine auf der anderen straßenseite entschieden. 

und mauern hab ich auch schon bessere gesehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (4. Juli 2008)

Der verbotene Trialpark passt schon perfekt vom namen.
Jeder trialer der ein bisschen Anstand hat wird das einfach nicht tun.

Vielleicht könnte man die beiden Gangster aus der einen Reportage da mal hinschicken 
(aber dann würde der ruf des Trialsports nochmehr leiden)


----------



## deine muddäää (4. Juli 2008)

was hbt ihr gegen meinen namen??


----------



## trialisgeil (4. Juli 2008)

Ich denke sie haben verständlicherweise eher was gegen deine Einstellung gegenüber Denkmäler und Trialen als gegen deinen Namen!


----------



## misanthropia (4. Juli 2008)

frag deine mutti


----------



## deine muddäää (4. Juli 2008)

ja ich weiss! um auf das bild von misantropia hinzuweisen andy und lou^^
und für mich is es ein denkmal ok aber bis ich das hier gelesen hab wusste ich ganich wofür!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (4. Juli 2008)

deine muddäää schrieb:


> ja ich weiss! um auf das bild von misantropia hinzuweisen andy und lou^^
> und für mich is es ein denkmal ok aber bis ich das hier gelesen hab wusste ich ganich wofür!



Duden ftw.... achja, und ich schenke dir keins meiner fahrräder


----------



## Eisbein (5. Juli 2008)

> aber bis ich das hier gelesen hab wusste ich ganich wofür


ich dachte sowas lernt man auch auf der hauptschule. 

sorry, der musste sein!


----------



## Trialside (5. Juli 2008)

deine muddäää schrieb:


> ja ich weiss! um auf das bild von misantropia hinzuweisen andy und lou^^



Oh mein Gott ich kann gar nicht glauben dass du sowas sagst . Das ist nämlich Vicky Pollat oder so...

(Ich  Little Britain)


----------



## deine muddäää (5. Juli 2008)

ja aber nein aber das is doch aus der gleichen sendung halt die fresse!
oder die mudda im gericht 
denken sie etwa sie lügt sie hatt das gesicht eines verschissenen engels!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (5. Juli 2008)

Du bist echt schon ein komischer Vogel....


----------



## wodka o (5. Juli 2008)

Wenn das hier weiter Offtopic bleibt, gibts nen Schloss! Also bitte zurück zum Thema.


----------



## deine muddäää (5. Juli 2008)

@kermitb4 du hast recht!
@wodka o wir machen ja weiter!
@velpke trial07 wer sacht den was von schenken??


----------



## deine muddäää (7. Juli 2008)

aber wenn es kein denkmal sein würde ich glaub es wären nur noch trialer in berlin!


----------



## Eisbein (7. Juli 2008)

wegen tot langweiligen 90 60 90 "steinen" ne, junge da haben wir spannendere sachen in Berlin. ich würde da vll. fotos machen...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Juli 2008)

Trialer, die geil auf immer die selben, langweiligen und eintÃ¶nigen BetonklÃ¶tzer wÃ¤ren.

WÃ¤hrend wir hier Ã¼ber die moralische Verwerflichkeit des Nutzens eines dearartig Denkmals mit solch einem "schlimmen" Hintergrund als Trial-Spot diskutieren, beanspruchen unsere beiden Polylux Trial-Pioniere bestimmt schon dieses Denkmal als ihren Homespot, wer weiÃ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deine muddäää (8. Juli 2008)

aber es würden viele trialer da sein!


----------



## deine muddäää (11. Juli 2008)

immer schön cremig bleiben is mir gerade so eingefallen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Juli 2008)

deine muddäää schrieb:


> immer schön cremig bleiben is mir gerade so eingefallen



Na aber Gratulation.

Denkmal ist schon Fein, aber doch bitte nicht drauf Trialen. Steht ne menge Geschichte hinter, das muss ja nicht.


----------

